
Ask HN: Looking for two cofounders - cvaidya1986
One full stack mobile engineer. One design person. My background is education BS MS in software engineering and MBA and multiple years experience in both fields. Also decently connected in SV.
======
LloydBraun
I'm a UI/UX designer, please feel free to contact me, my website is
credej.github.io

------
philippnagel
What's your pitch? What do you want to work on?

~~~
cvaidya1986
AR. I’d be happy to pitch once things progress to a Skype call.

------
Arthanari
can you share contact details? c.arthanari@gmail.com

------
BoorishBears
Views on remote?

~~~
cvaidya1986
I’m open to remote.

~~~
BoorishBears
Mind sending contact details?

stinejoclo@ququb.com

~~~
cvaidya1986
Emailed. Thank you.

